# Word of the Day - Rhetorical



## Jace (Jan 16, 2022)

Word of the Day - Rhetorical...adj.

Def.: Concerned primarily with style or effect ; showy or overelaborate.

He gave quite a rhetorical speech.


----------



## ohioboy (Jan 16, 2022)

The USSC has at times decided Defamation cases on the doctrine of Rhetoric Hyperbole.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 16, 2022)

I once didn't know that one of my professors was being rhetorical and raised my hand to answer.  Felt kind of dumb afterwards...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

_Rhetorical questions might not need reply, but they sometimes sure sound like they beg for one, don't they?  


(Nevermind answering me; I meant that to be.......
you guessed it, rhetorical......... Or, did you not guess that? )_


----------



## Kaila (Jan 16, 2022)

If you go to a Play, and an actor onstage, asks a rhetorical question;
_Do *not* offer any reply! _


----------



## Jace (Jan 17, 2022)

Kaila...You are "too much"..(that's a compliment!) Love  it!
Keep it up!


----------



## RubyK (Jan 17, 2022)

Sometimes, upon hearing a _rhetorical_ question, I want to say, "Duh!"


----------

